# Getting the RZR ready for riding.



## TX4PLAY

I posted up some pics of my 2010 RZR-S when I first got it but I figured I'd start a thread with a a few pics as she progresses.

Here is one the first day home.











This water temp gauge come from Oreilly it is the Equus electrical.










here is a pic of the sending unit and where we tapped my thermostat housing.










and this is one in the dark with the red light to match my stock display, it works great and my temp once warmed up runs between 200-210 the fan kicks on at 210. It is definitely a Nice piece of mind instead of waiting for the high temp light.










I should of taken some pics when she was torn down to document the snorkeling process but here are some to get the idea. One thing I did that you can't tell in the pic is I bought the Sportsman CVT cover because the RZR doesn't have a drain for some reason. 




















The air box on the RZR is the source for most of the top end rebuilds on earlier models, you definitely want to seal it up good. We added a valve stem on mine for a drain if it does get wet some guys are doing this to the CVT cover as well to save on buying the Sportsman cover.










Here they are mocked up. Of course the three 2" are cvt in/out and air intake, the two 3/4" have the vent lines routed into them instead of just tie strapping them somewhere.










and here is the finished product after a few coats of Krylon Fusion




























While she was apart I di-electic greased all them pesky hard to get to electrical switches, fuses, and connections. 

I just added the Pure Polaris sport hard top and half windshield and am now awaiting some new wheels and tires along with a few other items and then she'll be ready to dump off in the slop.


----------



## DjScrimm

Lookin' good man. Snorkel setup is clean. Love to see it with some big shoes!


----------



## codyh

I envy you


----------



## 850PoPo

Nice snorkel job looks good well thought craftsmanship for sure


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks guys, I am happy with the way it turned out. A friend of mine that I ride with give me a hand with my snorkels so I can't take credit for the set up, there are about five of us with RZR's that he has now cut on in the process of perfecting it. 

I can't wait to get me some bigger rubber, that'll be soon enough.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Sweet TX4Play Looks nice we need to get together and ride sometime man . Were at in Crosby u reside . I moved to crosby just recently . PM me .


----------



## Guest

Nice set up!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice


----------



## Polaris425

awesome!!!! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Dang it everytime I see a nice rzr it makes me want one even more


----------



## walker

lookin good tx


----------



## muddy-one

Snorkels look good.


----------



## supermanjrp

Which exhaust you gonna run on yours?


----------



## TX4PLAY

The Looney Tuned duals sound bad azz, I've just got to get over their price tag.


----------



## IBBruin

I like the idea of the two smaller snorks for the vent lines. It has a much cleaner look than just strapping the rubber vent lines to the snorks. Great job.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

very nice!! if you werent so dang far away I'd love to take that stock rubber from ya! Im buyin bighorns for my 2010 rzr soon


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

wvMountainMan I sold the LE wheels and the Bighorns to a friend of mines Dad for his Ranger, I had planned on keeping them but money talks...I've got a few new parts and new wheels and tires in my garage, I'm just waiting to go off shift to find the time to install. I'll get some more pics up when I do.

Oh and congrats on the new RZR!


----------



## supermanjrp

yea im saving up for pc3 and dual looney tunes.


----------



## TX4PLAY

supermanjrp said:


> yea im saving up for pc3 and dual looney tunes.


Cool, imo they are they best sounding exhaust I've heard on any Polaris. They don't have that weedeater sound.


----------



## supermanjrp

that is true. my buddy has them and they are still loud with the quiet core in them.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Alright here are some updated pictures after a few more mods- 29.5" Outlaws 10/12's, Motosport Alloy Nukes, Rock Slider Nerf Bars, and a Warn Front winch mount/bumper. I made room for the new meats by adjusting my preload on the Fox Podium 'S' shocks, this gave me about 4" when I cranked them all the way down but it rode kinda stiff and I wanted to keep as much suspension travel as I could so I backed them off about .75" and that is where it is at in the pics. It still rides super smooth with alot of flex and has plenty of room for the 29.5's. To help wheel travel a little more I also removed my rear swaybar (the 'S' already doesn't have one in the front). As it sits now I am 60" wide, 18" gc front, and just about 16.5" rear.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

man that thing is sweet


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

awesome!! now throw a little texas mud on it


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Nice once i get mine ready we need to go ride Crosby .


----------



## mudengineer

it looks great. Makes me wish I had a S lol.....


----------



## walker

shaaaaaazzzzzaaaammmm that thing looks good ..


----------



## TX4PLAY

^^^LOL^^ Thanks alot fellas!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Did you use 2in on your snorkels? How loud is it?


----------



## Polaris425

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> Did u use 2in on yur snorkels? How lound is it?


Do you Ever proof-read your posts before you submit??????????????????????


----------



## TX4PLAY

Yeah it is all 2'' except for the 2 .75" pipes they have my vent lines routed to them, it breathes well and no it isn't loud.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

thanks my neighbor has a rzr s with 3in air intake snorkel and the K n N air filter with a prefilter and that thing is loud


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Polaris425 said:


> Do you Ever proof-read your posts before you submit??????????????????????


sorry bout that. i wasnt paying attention when a posted that


----------



## the grizzly muder

i love the way my rzr sounds


----------

